# SV to allow frozen semen in 2012?



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I heard tha the SV next year will allow the use of frozen semen and will allow the collection and export of German dogs. Anyone able to confirm this?


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Idk if it's true but it would be a step in the right direction for the improvement & survival of the breed. I'd say its about time they get with the international program.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

When i read sometime ago that they did not allow this i could not believe it as it seems ridiculous.

Seems a huge step in the right direction.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I've always thought it was crazy they didn't, big step in the right direction.

But, you have to wonder how many exceptional dogs who are now dead were never collected because the owners never thought the semen could be used. I've collected all my stud dogs over the years, but if I lived in Germany and thought I could never register any offspring from them, I'm not sure if I'd have bothered.


----------

